

Swiss startup Poken: collect people, places, and things with a touch - anuleczka
http://www.poken.com/#video-info

======
gamechangr
It will be interesting to see if markets want this product??

There is an ongoing debate going on as to whether people are comfortable with
the amount of requests for "various connections".

Good luck..the product looks easy enough!!

